# Error when launching LR 3.4...Help!



## Chuxter (May 6, 2011)

When I try to launch LR 3.4 on my new Core i7/Win 7 64-bit box. I get a Windows error: "Application was unable to start correctly (0xC000007B)". I have spent several days looking on-line for a solution with zero results. I was on the phone yesterday w/ Adobe TS gal in the Philippines...she tried everything in her book (even borrowed some other guy's book) and concluded it was a Win 7 issue. I have not yet called MS...suspect they will route me to the manufacturer of my display adapter or toilet or? 

One of my on-line advisors suggested that I try here. Hope there are some gurus here that know what is happening (I have some work to do).

TIA!

*Mod edit - see this thread for solution: http://www.lightroomqueen.com/commu...lution-to-archived-thread&p=118491#post118491*


----------



## b_gossweiler (May 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, Chuxter 

A few more questions:

Is there any other message from LR (i.e. a banner with a black background) while the startup is aborting?
Has LR ever run successfully on this PC?
Are you starting fresh with LR, or are you working on a catalog that already contains images?
Are there any messages in the Event Log that can be attributed to this crash
I would suggest you try the following:

Hold down the Ctrl-Key while starting LR, then choose to create a new catalog
Delete the LR preferences file
 Beat


----------



## Chuxter (May 6, 2011)

*Reply...*

1. No. It instantly gets the referenced error and shows the message.
2. No. The box is brand new. My former box was 32-bit. I ran 3.3 on it.
3. At the moment, starting fresh. I have several catalogs, but haven't gotten to the stage where I need to load them.
4. What Event Log?

5. Holding down the control key made no difference.
6. The instructions I find on-line require LR to be running to delete the PF. SInce I can't run LR, I need a different procedure. Got one?

Thanks for your help...


----------



## Kiwigeoff (May 6, 2011)

Hang in here Chuxter, Beat will sort you (your computer) out, I'm sure!! Please be patient.:hm:

Beat you may need to explain where the preference file is on Chuxter's PC.

Have a great day or night - I'm off for the day and a wet one it is too!!


----------



## Chuxter (May 6, 2011)

OK...I found a link that said to go to _C:\Users\[your username]\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Lightroom\Preferences\_ to find the PF (_Light room 3 Preferences.agprefs_). I note that I have no such folder! IE, the Preferences sub-folder is not there!

YES, I have Explore set to display hidden files and folders. I also used the DOS ECHO command to search for any "Preferences" folder w/o any hits. It sounds like a failure to install LR properly? Or does LR have to run once to create this folder?


----------



## b_gossweiler (May 7, 2011)

Yes, it's possible that LR has to have been run once for the preferences file to be present.

To access the Event Log:
All Programs / Administrative Tools / Event Viewer, check the Windows Logs section in the Application and System part for any errors around the timeframe experiencing the problem.

Have you tried re-downloading LR 3.4 from the Adobe site and do a complete un-install/re-install?

Beat


----------



## Chuxter (May 7, 2011)

I tried launching LR 3.4 again and got two information events. The first was:

<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
- <System>
  <Provider Name="Application Popup" /> 
  <EventID Qualifiers="16384">26</EventID> 
  <Level>4</Level> 
  <Task>0</Task> 
  <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords> 
  <TimeCreated SystemTime="2011-05-07T01:05:05.000000000Z" /> 
  <EventRecordID>10867</EventRecordID> 
  <Channel>System</Channel> 
  <Computer>Chuxter-PC</Computer> 
  <Security /> 
  </System>
- <EventData>
  <Data>lightroom.exe - Application Error</Data> 
  <Data>The application was unable to start correctly (0xc000007b). Click OK to close the application.</Data> 
  </EventData>
  </Event>

The second was:

<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
- <System>
  <Provider Name="Service Control Manager" Guid="{555908d1-a6d7-4695-8e1e-26931d2012f4}" EventSourceName="Service Control Manager" /> 
  <EventID Qualifiers="16384">7036</EventID> 
  <Version>0</Version> 
  <Level>4</Level> 
  <Task>0</Task> 
  <Opcode>0</Opcode> 
  <Keywords>0x8080000000000000</Keywords> 
  <TimeCreated SystemTime="2011-05-07T01:05:05.521187600Z" /> 
  <EventRecordID>10868</EventRecordID> 
  <Correlation /> 
  <Execution ProcessID="736" ThreadID="4728" /> 
  <Channel>System</Channel> 
  <Computer>Chuxter-PC</Computer> 
  <Security /> 
  </System>
- <EventData>
  <Data Name="param1">Multimedia Class Scheduler</Data> 
  <Data Name="param2">running</Data> 
  <Binary>4D004D004300530053002F0034000000</Binary> 
  </EventData>
  </Event>

Does that tell you anything?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 7, 2011)

Hi Chuxter, welcome to the forum!

I'll leave you in the capable hands of the Windows guys, but I did just have one passing thought - have you tried installing the 32-bit version to see if that opens more happily?  When you run the installer, there's a 'show files' option and you can double click on the lightroom32.exe to install the 32-bit version, from memory, although I'm sure one of our Windows experts can correct me on that.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 7, 2011)

On Windows, after launching the downloaded file it self-extracts to wherever the user specifies and a dialog box is then presented like so:



The already selected option would initiate the automatic installation which would install the appropriate version for the OS, in this case it will auto-install the 64bit version. If you wanted to install the 32bit version instead, uncheck the first option and check the second then click finish. This will open a Windows Explorer window like this:



Do not click on the 'Install Lightroom 3.exe' file as that is the same auto-installer as mentioned above. Instead double-click on the Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 3 folder to open it and therein you will find two files only: setup32.exe and setup64.exe. No prizes for correctly guessing which file needs to be double-clicked to install the 32bit version! :mrgreen:

However, before going that far I would endorse Beat's advice. It sounds very much as if something has gone wrong in the initial installation so personally I would uninstall Lightroom, re-download the 3.4 version (just in case a corruption occurred first time) and re-install the 64bit version.

If that still does not work, yes by all mean try to install the 32bit version (after uninstalling the 64bit version again), but even if that works it's still only a workaround and there would remain an unfixed problem on your PC.

One step at a time though, please get back to us with an update.


----------



## Chuxter (May 7, 2011)

*What I have done so far...*

Been working this issue for a week. I must have uninstalled/installed it 6+ times. I've scoured the internet for clues and hints...tried them all.

I have not (yet) tried to install the 32-bit version. I may do that just so I can check that off the board.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 7, 2011)

Have you re-downloaded, just in case the first download is corrupt?

One other thing you could try.....create a temporary user account (with Admin privileges), login to it and try launching LR from there. If it works, means you've likely got a software corruption somewhere.


----------



## b_gossweiler (May 7, 2011)

Also, before installing the 32-Bit version, I would start Windows in Safe Mode and see if LR starts that way. If so, there's an issue with some driver(s).

Beat


----------



## Chuxter (May 7, 2011)

OK, I removed LR 3.4 64-bit and installed LR 3.4 32-bit. It launched correctly. But if possible, I want to use the 64-bit version [otherwise there was no justification for buying a 64-bit box...that will make me depressed...so my mental health is hanging in the balance].

In the past, I have tried substituting the 32-bit version of _amtlib.dll_ for the 64-bit version (but named correctly)...didn't even FIND a copy of _amtlib.dll_ associated with LR 3.4 64-bit (or the 32-bit version either), so that "fix" was bogus. I tried using the _Windows Installer Cleanup Utility_. NADA!

The subject error is said to be caused by Registry errors, so I ran System Mechanic, which found no errors.


----------



## b_gossweiler (May 7, 2011)

I would still give the 64-bit version in Safe Mode a try. My suspicion is a driver that causes your 64-bit LR to crash. If so, this one could be identified if we know LR runs fine in Safe Mode.

Beat


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 7, 2011)

Ok, that's progress.  That at least narrows it down to being a 64-bit issue, and gives you a workaround in the meantime.  You could try the 64-bit on there too - no need to uninstall the 32-bit first - and see if it's any happier now.  A lot of the references to this error refer to pirated versions of PS, but I'm going to assume this isn't related!  Have you got any other Adobe software on your machine?  If so, did that install ok?


----------



## Chuxter (May 7, 2011)

I wasn't sure I could have both 32- and 64-bit versions installed simultaneously...so didn't try it. Now I'll do that.

I have a legal version of LR 3. I have a box for LR 2 (w/ CD) but downloaded LR 3 from the Adobe site. Thus, my copy of LR3.x is an "update" version, which means I must use two serial numbers. I did this when I downloaded and installed the 32-bit version of LR 3.4 yesterday. The S/N's worked fine. 

I also have PSE 9...it installed and worked fine.

One potential issue: My box is a clone...built with good components (I think), but the version of Win 7 Home Premium 64-bit is an OEM version. I'm not sure what that means? The box has an ominous statement that they will NOT be responsible for end user support...the builder of the box has to do that. I don't know if there is something queer about these OEM versions, or if the statements are just legalese to reduce their liability? I guess this means I can't call MS and ask them to help.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 7, 2011)

I think that's just legalese, and a cheaper price therefore the lack of tech support.  Have you tried asking the manufacturer though?  It does sound very much like a Windows issue.  The fact that we haven't heard any other LR reports of this problem (and I googled it too) suggests it specific to your Windows install I'm afraid.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 7, 2011)

I think we all agree with Victoria that's its a Windows issue, not a Lightroom one. The question is how to pin it down and correct it. There's nothing wrong per se with OEM versions so a repair installation could be considered, though I think both Beat and I would very much like to see what happens with a Safe Mode start and if that doesn't work a new user account.


----------



## RikkFlohr (May 7, 2011)

Joining in late here but this sounds like a Video Card Driver to me. Do you have the latest (64 Bit Driver) driver for your video adapter?


----------



## b_gossweiler (May 7, 2011)

I think the information of whether LR starts in safe mode or not will give us an indication if the problem is driver related. If that's the case, we can start rule out drivers by using MSConfig.

Beat


----------



## Chuxter (May 7, 2011)

TNG said:


> I think we all agree with Victoria that's its a Windows issue, not a Lightroom one. The question is how to pin it down and correct it. There's nothing wrong per se with OEM versions so a repair installation could be considered, though I think both Beat and I would very much like to see what happens with a Safe Mode start and if that doesn't work a new user account.


 
The Adobe TS gal did both those.


----------



## b_gossweiler (May 7, 2011)

Are you saying LR3.4 64-Bit does not start neither in Safe Mode nor in a new user account?

Have you ever tried running LR2.7 on the new box in 64-Bit mode?

Beat


----------



## Kiwigeoff (May 7, 2011)

Good work team - I thought this would get you all going!!  :twisted::tape:


----------



## b_gossweiler (May 7, 2011)

Watching from a first row seat, Geoff? 

Beat


----------



## Chuxter (May 8, 2011)

Latest info...

I checked and the video driver was not current, so I downloaded and installed the latest. I also downloaded LR 3.4 64-bit again...now I have both versions.

Unfortunately, after doing this, the failure is the same w/ the 64-bit version of LR.


----------



## Chuxter (May 6, 2011)

When I try to launch LR 3.4 on my new Core i7/Win 7 64-bit box. I get a Windows error: "Application was unable to start correctly (0xC000007B)". I have spent several days looking on-line for a solution with zero results. I was on the phone yesterday w/ Adobe TS gal in the Philippines...she tried everything in her book (even borrowed some other guy's book) and concluded it was a Win 7 issue. I have not yet called MS...suspect they will route me to the manufacturer of my display adapter or toilet or? 

One of my on-line advisors suggested that I try here. Hope there are some gurus here that know what is happening (I have some work to do).

TIA!

*Mod edit - see this thread for solution: http://www.lightroomqueen.com/commu...lution-to-archived-thread&p=118491#post118491*


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 8, 2011)

So, trying to summarise the position - 32bit Lightroom 3.4 runs OK, but 64bit does not. You have tried all of the following to get the 64bit version working:


Uninstalled and Re-installed (many times)
Re-downloaded the source
Updated graphics drivers
Tried running in Safe Mode
Tried setting up a new user account and running from there
Probably various other things that haven't been documented here
At the end of that, you're still in the same position, right?

In which case I think we are rapidly running out of options. Two things left to try before I think you may have to consider a repair installation:

1. It might be worth trying to install and run the 64bit version of Lightroom 2.7 just to see if the problem is ANY 64bit version, or only the 3.x version.
2. Use the System File Checker....see these instructions. You can either use the /scannow switch to try to fix any system file issues, or just the /verifyonly switch if you just want to see if there are any identified damaged files.

Really not sure what else I can suggest....it may be you'll need to try posting on some of the specialist Win7 forums.


----------



## Chuxter (May 9, 2011)

Oops...I just noticed that this thread had rolled over to a second page! I thought everyone had gone away. Duh...

To answer Jim's questions, Yes, it's my belief that I or the Adobe gal did all of the items in your list. I'll work on the two suggestions...

I posted a reply to Geoff over on the Adobe Forums, which is the best and latest info I have:

I have tried at length to download the latest ATI driver. I may have succeeded? Here is my confusion:

When I put the AMD Graphics Card Driver CD in, the application that launches says that my driver is NOT up to date. Yet, when I go to the MS site and have them check my video driver, they say it's up to date. I tend to think that AMD should have the more timely answer?

SO, I download the AMD/ATI Catalyst Control Center and check for updates, it shows Version 11.5, which doesn't correlate w/ the driver Version numbers. I download Catalyst and seem to install the driver, but nothing changes...by that I mean that MS still says I'm up-to-date and AMD says I'm NOT.

For reference, my driver says it's Version 8.841...I THINK this driver is the latest?

I have used the Direct-X Diagnostic Tool and it finds no problems w/ my drivers.

Bottom Line: When I launch LR 3.4 64-bit, it fails just as when I started this thread...


----------



## Chuxter (May 10, 2011)

1. It might be worth trying to install and run the 64bit version of Lightroom 2.7 just to see if the problem is ANY 64bit version, or only the 3.x version.
2. Use the System File Checker....see these instructions. You can either use the /scannow switch to try to fix any system file issues, or just the /verifyonly switch if you just want to see if there are any identified damaged files.

Jim, I have done both the above...

1. LR 2.7 64-bit runs correctly.
2. System File Checker did not report any corrupted files.

What do you guys think?


----------



## b_gossweiler (May 10, 2011)

Chuxter,

Let's go back to the preferences file issue.

Try this please:


Open LR (either version, just one that works)
Goto Edit -> Preferences -> Presets Tab
Click "Show Lightroom Presets Folder"
a Explorer windwo will open, pointing to "Lightroom" folder
Close LR
Within the folder "Lightroom", you see a folder called "Preferences". Go into that folder
Rename the file "Lightroom 3 Preferences.agprefs" to "Lightroom 3 Preferences.agprefs.old"
Try restarting LR3.4 64-bit

Beat


----------



## Chuxter (May 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I like what I see here (except that everybody uses a Canon camera). 

*I fixed it!* Did a cold install of Win 7...painful having to reinstall everything! But it was worth it, because LR 3.4 64-bit now works properly.

When I did the install, the default display driver was 8.782. LR 3.4 64-bit worked.
I asked MS to check for an upgraded driver and it came up with 8.821. LR 3.4 64-bit worked with this driver too.
I haven't had the courage (yet) to get the latest driver from AMD/ATI (8.841, which was the one I was using before), but I will. It's late here and I want to go to bed on a positive note!!! 

I'm guessing that 8.841 will work also and that the problem was a bad Win 7 install.

Good night and thanks again for sticking with me on this quest...


----------



## b_gossweiler (May 11, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know, Chuxter, I guess that's what we expected to happen.

And now: Enjoy!

Beat


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 11, 2011)

That's brilliant news Chuxter!  Well done!


----------



## Kiwigeoff (May 11, 2011)

Fantastic Chuxter, thanks for your patience and application!!
:hail:

Another Nikon user................:nod::nod:


----------



## Chuxter (May 11, 2011)

Kiwigeoff said:


> Another Nikon user................:nod::nod:


 
Oops, I missed that. It makes me feel so accepted and like I fit in.


----------



## b_gossweiler (May 11, 2011)

I feel discriminated


----------



## Kiwigeoff (May 11, 2011)

b_gossweiler said:


> I feel discriminated


 
Never mind Beat, it's a Swiss thing you have canon's, oops no, that's cantons isn't it 
Maybe just pop around to Regensdorf for some time out!!:shock:


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 12, 2011)

b_gossweiler said:


> I feel discriminated


 I prefer Canon too.  Does that help?


----------



## b_gossweiler (May 12, 2011)

Oh yes, I feel a lot better now


----------

